# Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!



## lille pojken (2. März 2010)

Hejsan

Wollte eben nur mal mitteilen das der Ostsee-Hecht ab dem 01April 2010 bis auf weiteres einige neue Vorschriften gelten!!!

Wie es duerfen nur noch 3 Hechte pro tag und Angler entnommen werden,und des weitern duerfen nur noch Hechte von 40-75cm entnommen werden,Hechte die kleiner oder aber grösser sind muessen schonend zurueck gesetzt werden!!!!

Nachzulesen ist das ganze hier:
http://sottochsalt.fiskeriverket.se/Article.asp?ArticleId=152

MvH Lars



P.s kann man das vielleicht fest tickern,da es doch recht wichtig ist??????


----------



## M_Marc (2. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

#6

Da kann man nur sagen: Eine vorbildliche Regelung!
Aber dazu ist man ja in D-Land nicht in der Lage #q

#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Sehr gute Lösund und danke für die Info...

Auf Dich ist eben verlass Lars 

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## maesox (2. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Nuuuur *drei *pro Angler ????? Und schon ab *40*cm????|bigeyes|bigeyes

Klar,wenigstens mal eine Regelung, aber von mir aus hätten sie das noch mehr anziehen dürfen!!

Einer pro Tag und das Entnahmefenster von 65 - 85...das hätte auch gereicht..Naja,die Schweden können sichs wenigstens leisten.

Wir dagegen in Deutschland nicht..wir schaffen nicht einmal  ein Entnahmefenster - im Gegenteil,hier herrscht "Knüppelpflicht" 

Von daher...#6..Ihr Schweden


----------



## lille pojken (2. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Hejsan

Ist doch kein ding,nur wird immer soviel nach Hechtfischen gefragt und da sollte man schon auf dem Laufenden sein da Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schuetzt!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## welsstipper (2. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

richtig so gute regelung, meinetwegen könnte dir noch schärfer sein, aber ok besser als hier zulande ist es alle mal


----------



## Ist das möglich? (4. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

sieht vordergründig betrachtet ganz nett aus, ist aber zu undifferenziert. Warum regelt man so etwas nicht vor Ort und mit Rücksicht auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten? Während man im Süden teilweise wirklich einen Rückgang bemerkt, trifft man nördlich von Stockholm Verhältnisse an, bei denen 

* man praktisch bei jeder Ausfahrt Hecht fängt
* man manchmal Stundenlang keinen anderen Angler zu Gesicht bekommt
* auf hundert Hechte fünf gute Barsche und ein Zander kommen
* der Dorsch in Küstennähe völlig verschwunden ist.

Was sich mir nicht erschließt, ist, 

* warum man in einer solchen Sitaution ausgerechnet den Hecht besonders schützt
* wie ein Angler pro km² Wasserfläche den Hechtbestand gefährden soll
* wieso man sich nicht lieber auf die Gründe für den Rückgang bei den anderen Fischarten konzentriert(Umweltfaktoren?)

Selbst beim Dorsch, wo Überfischung durch Netzfischerei zuminmdest vordergründig durchaus ein plausibler Faktor ist, verwundert es doch zumindest, dass in ehemals guten, küstennahen  Dorschgründen (hier: Region Östhammar) der Dorsch praktisch ausgerottet ist, obwohl dort zumindest in den Schären keine Berufsfischer unterwegs sind, während es ihn da, wo er intensiv befischt wird, doch zumindest noch gibt.


----------



## lille pojken (4. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



Ist das möglich? schrieb:


> sieht vordergründig betrachtet ganz nett aus, ist aber zu undifferenziert. Warum regelt man so etwas nicht vor Ort und mit Rücksicht auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten? Während man im Süden teilweise wirklich einen Rückgang bemerkt, trifft man nördlich von Stockholm Verhältnisse an, bei denen
> 
> * man praktisch bei jeder Ausfahrt Hecht fängt
> * man manchmal Stundenlang keinen anderen Angler zu Gesicht bekommt
> ...


 
Hejsan

Meinst du wirklich das die Fischrreibehörde ohne irgent welche untersuchungen vorab zu machen einfach mal mir nichts dir nichts sagt so nun wird der Hecht unter gesonderten Schutz gestellt????? Wohl eher nicht,und warum gerade der Hecht ist auch recht leicht weil der Hecht eine sehr sehr grosse rolle spielt im Ökobereich Schären,ist aber auch aus der Verlinkung zu erlesen!!!!

Und auch der Dorsch wurde die letzten jahre immer wieder unter gesonderten schutz gestellt,wie erst letztes jahr als die Fischerreibehörde ihn vorzeitig geschuetzt hat in einige gebieten,durch Fangverbot!!!!

Na und das du bald keine Dorsche mehr in den Schären haben wirst ist auch schon seit ueber 10 Jahren bekannt,da du vor der gesamten Ostkueste bald nur noch Brackwasser haben wirst und der Dorsch halt in diesem nicht Leben kann da er halt das Salzwasser braucht!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Hi,
und 3 Hechte sind noch 2 zuviel  
Warum muss ich täglich 3 Hechte entnehmen , ok , bei einer Großfamilie die ferne Fisch mag könnte ich das verstehen, aber in der Regel sollte doch 1 Hecht genügen.

Aber es ist zumindest mal ein Anfang #6

Gruß Udo


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (4. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Hejsan
> 
> Meinst du wirklich das die Fischrreibehörde ohne irgent welche untersuchungen vorab zu machen einfach mal mir nichts dir nichts sagt so nun wird der Hecht unter gesonderten Schutz gestellt????? Wohl eher nicht,und warum gerade der Hecht ist auch recht leicht weil der Hecht eine sehr sehr grosse rolle spielt im Ökobereich Schären,ist aber auch aus der Verlinkung zu erlesen!!!!



Hallo Lars,

da stimme ich Dir voll zu. Der Gestzentwurf lag über ein Jahr zur Prüfung vor, soweit ich weis.




lille pojken schrieb:


> Und auch der Dorsch wurde die letzten jahre immer wieder unter gesonderten schutz gestellt,wie erst letztes jahr als die Fischerreibehörde ihn vorzeitig geschuetzt hat in einige gebieten,durch Fangverbot!!!!



 Auch das ist absolut richtig. Die Fischereibehörde hat mehrfach und sehr selektiv Fangverbote ausgesprochen.
Wens interessiert der kann hier die neusten Regelungen nachlesen. Auch in Englisch (rechts oben).



lille pojken schrieb:


> Na und das du bald keine Dorsche mehr in den Schären haben wirst ist auch schon seit ueber 10 Jahren bekannt,da du vor der gesamten Ostkueste bald nur noch Brackwasser haben wirst und der Dorsch halt in diesem nicht Leben kann da er halt das Salzwasser braucht!!!!
> 
> MvH Lars



Erfreulicher Weise sind die Dorschbestände, in meiner Ecke, in den letzten 10 Jahren stetig im Steigen begriffen.
Jedoch sind sie bei weitem noch nicht so gut das sich ein geziehltes Angeln lohnt.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Ist das möglich? (5. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Hejsan
> 
> Meinst du wirklich das die Fischrreibehörde ohne irgent welche untersuchungen vorab zu machen einfach mal mir nichts dir nichts sagt so nun wird der Hecht unter gesonderten Schutz gestellt????? Wohl eher nicht,und warum gerade der Hecht ist auch recht leicht weil der Hecht eine sehr sehr grosse rolle spielt im Ökobereich Schären,ist aber auch aus der Verlinkung zu erlesen!!!!
> 
> ...





lille pojken schrieb:


> Hej lille pojken,
> 
> _Meinst du wirklich das die Fischrreibehörde ohne irgent welche untersuchungen vorab zu machen einfach mal mir nichts dir nichts sagt so nun wird der Hecht unter gesonderten Schutz gestellt????? _
> 
> ...


----------



## lille pojken (5. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Hejsan

Gebe dir durchaus in einigen sachen recht,nur das die Berufsfische noch weit aus mehr auf die Fischerreibehörde hier schimpfen als die Angler!!!

Sicher währe es noch besser wen sie gesagt hätten 1 Fisch reicht auch pro tag und Angler,aber man wird sehen was sie draus machen und das sie ueberhaupt was machen zeigt mir schon mal wieder das es hier doch einwenig mehr ins gewicht fällt als in D!!!!
Klar es ist auch eine nicht gerade kleine Summe die da jedes Jahr dran hängt,schon alleine durch die ganzen Touris die Jedes jahr einfallen und ihre Gelder hier lassen,und das ja nicht nur im Angelbereich!!!!

Und das in Schweden nicht alles nur schön ist weiss wohl jeder der schon mal länger hier war als nur seine Urlaubszeit!!!!

Nun gut Atomkraft hin oder her ist einfach die heutige Zeit,und solange nix pasiert sagt ja mal wieder nicht wirklich jemand was!!!!
Und schön reden will ich hier in keinster weisse was nur finde ich es nicht schlecht wen sie was sinvolles tun,und dieses dan auch so das es vertretbar ist,und in den meisten fällen klappt es ja auch!!!!

Ich fuer meinen teil denke das der Dorsch sich bald erledig hat,wenn ich sehe was da von den Berufsfischer an tonnen wieder ueber Board geht weil zu klein oder als beifang könnte man nur Ko..en!!!!
Und solange nicht alle Ostsee-anreiner-Staden an einem Strang ziehen wird da nichts (Besser) anders!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## paul hucho (5. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Find ich richtig, richtig GUT.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

So was ähnliches machen die in Irland doch schon länger. Auch in einigen Flüssen wie der Möhne gibts ein Brittelmaß. So soll ein gesunder Bestand von Großfischen hergestellt werden. Dass ein Entnahmelimit besteht, ist in den meisten Fällen sinnvoll. Nur schade, dass man seinen Hecht des Lebens nicht mehr präparieren kann. Um so schlimmer für die Präparatoren. Aber umso besser für den Fischbestand. 
Werde trotzdem weiter nach Schweden fahren. #h


----------



## Breamhunter (21. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



ArcticChar80 schrieb:


> So was ähnliches machen die in Irland doch schon länger.



Da siehts aber ein bißchen anders aus. 
http://www.angelninirland.info/hechtangeln/regelungen.htm
Habe ich jedoch persönlich keine Probleme mit. Ganz im Gegenteil. 
Die Frage ist doch nur, wer das alles kontrolliert #c


----------



## minden (21. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Freut mich das andere in der Lage sind auch mal schnell sowas auf die Beine zu stellen....

Wir haben uns letztes Jahr in Schweden kurz mal mit einem local unterhalten. Leider hinterlassen auch in Schweden die Kühltruhenfischer ihre Spuren...#d

Bei uns geht sowas ja scheinbar nicht. Wir haben ja sogar noch expliziet einen Entnahmezwang in den Papieren stehen hier#q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. März 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



ArcticChar80 schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass man seinen Hecht des Lebens nicht mehr präparieren kann.


 

Die wohl mit Abstand sinnloseste Art der "Verwertung" und irgendwie ein Relikt aus dem finstersten Mittelalter. In der Küche verarbeiten - gut. Wieder reinwerfen - auch gut. Aber präparieren???
Ganz schlecht.


----------



## Pits Angelreise (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Hej Schwedenfreunde,
*ENDLICH, längst überfällig aber…….*
Die Frage ist doch nur wer kontrolliert die Fangbegrenzungen????
Viel ändern wird sich nicht!!
Unsere Erfahrungen der letzten 15 Jahre zeigen uns dass ca. 25 % unserer Gäste Fangbegrenzungen nicht akzeptieren wollen und auch in Zukunft diese nicht einhalten werden.

Allein die Tatsache dass wir jährlich für den Monat April (Laichzeit der Hechte) bis zu 250 Buchungsanfragen bekommen zeugt von der Unvernunft und Unverschämtheit mancher Angler. Wer nun glaubt dass sich diese Gruppen an Fangbegrenzungen halten, täuscht sich ganz gewaltig. Wer in der Laichzeit angelt, dem ist alles andere auch egal.

Und wie immer…..einige, wenige verderben den Ruf der anderen, vernünftigen Angler.

Eine Schonzeit für Hechte würde unserer Meinung nach die größte Wirkung erzielen, eine Kontrolle wäre nicht notwendig da sowieso keine Angler mehr zu dieser Zeit kommen würden.

Hochgerechnet darf jetzt eine vierköpfige Anglergruppe pro Woche noch *84 Hechte* entnehmen!!!! Das sollte doch reichen.

Nochmals: Ändern wird sich nichts! Die vernünftigen Angler brauchen sich nicht zu ändern die Unvernünftigen werden sich nicht ändern.

Grüße an alle Schwedenfreunde

Pit von Pit´s Angelreisen


----------



## Südschwedenfan (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Hallo zusammen;

Ich habe ein Haus in Schweden und vermiete grundsätzlich erst ab der ersten oder zweiten Maiwoche.
Anfragen für den April werden aus oben benannten gründen abgelehnt, egal was geboten wird.
Nur so kann sichergestellt werden, dass wir auch in einigen Jahren noch Hechte fangen.

Es kommen auch Anfragen wie:
"Mit wieviel Ruten darf gefischt werden" oder 
" Sind ausreichend Tiefkühltruhen vorhanden "
Diese werden erst gar nicht beantwortet!!

Die Leute, die ihren Urlaub durch Filets finanzieren wollen,
braucht niemand.

Meine Gäste essen im Urlaub viel Fisch und sollten am letzten Tag noch ein oder zwei Filets im Kühlschrank liegen, hat doch niemand etwas dagegen, die über Nacht einzufrieren und mit nach Hause zu nehmen.
Das sollte es dann aber auch gewesen sein.!!
Hoffe hier keinem mit meinem Beitrag auf die Füsse getreten zu haben, ist halt meine Überzeugung.

Viel Spass in Schweden;
Südschwedenfan


----------



## Hansen fight (9. April 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

@ Südschwedenfan Finde deine Überzeugung voll in Ordnung 
Gerade als Vermieter hat man eine Menge Einfluss auf das Verhalten der schwarzen Schafe.
Aber wer Kontrolliert schon die neue Regelung.
Vor Jahren hab Ich selbst erlebt wie eine Gruppe von Anglern
aus Ostdeutschland ,wirklich jeden Hecht mitnahmen ich glaub es waren Hundertein in einer Woche. Ich habe mich für die Jungs geschämt. Ich denke die werden in Deutschland verkauft. Wer isst schon so viel Hecht.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (9. April 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> @ Südschwedenfan Finde deine Überzeugung voll in Ordnung
> ............................................................
> Aber wer Kontrolliert schon die neue Regelung..........................................




Hallo Schwedenfan,

ich teile Deine Überzeugung und halte es genau so.

Hallo Hansen,

Kontrollen werden durch den Küstenschutz durchgeführt.
Glaubt mir, auch wenn ihr die Jungs nicht seht, die sehen euch wenn sie wollen und kontrollieren auch.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Hi,
super , es gibt doch noch verantwortungsbewusste Angler #6
Ist schon beachtenswert wenn man sich als Ausländer auch für den Erhalt der Hechte in einem fremden Land einsetzt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## lille pojken (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Hejsan

Der erste link ist nicht mehr Aktuell der neue ist

https://sottosalt.fiskeriverket.se/...tedestora.5.28d9b61d126d6846f29800010073.html

Könnte ein Mod das bitte mal ändern???

MvH Lars


----------



## gädda_1 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Hej hej

super regelung- ich fahre auch oft nach schweden und denke man könnte diese reglung auch auf die hechte in binnengewässern erweitern! ich setze auch nicht jeden fisch zurück, hin und wieder möchte ich auch mal einen essen aber man sollte immer bedenken, egal wo man angelt, dass man nachhaltig angeln sollte!! als ich im letzten jahr im frühjahr in bohuslän war traf ich auf dem see, an dem wir wohnten, auf ein paar belgier- angelkollegen will ich nicht sagen, metzger trifft es eher- die über zwanzig hechte in ihren booten hatten von 40 bis 70 cm. die idioten waren auch noch stolz drauf. was soll man dazu noch sagen#q


----------



## Schwede 84 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Hansen fight@.  willst du etwa sagen Die aus Ostdeutschland sind die bösen und nur die machen sowas ich glauge jetzt gehts los aber egal


Finde diese regelung sehr gut wobei ich auch denke 3 Hechte wozu soviele 

In Schweden wird halt im gegensatz zu Deutschland noch was für die Fische getan :vik: hoffe das auch bald was in sachen Zander passiert dem gehts auch nicht mehr so gut


----------



## zander-dieter (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

wir fahren ja immer nach dalslland värmland

hechte gibt es dort ohne ende und in der richtigen größe....

9,5 kg bis 1.00 meter

auch zander und barsch sind im vollen zu fischen........
Wenn ein Schwede sagt, er geht fischen, dann will er einen Hecht fangen.

 Diese großen Räuber gibt es hier überall.
In Schweden wahr  es erlaubt, mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln. Bei unseren zwei größten Hechten (70 und 102 cm) waren wir mit nicht !!!!!!! dieser Angelmethode erfolgreich.
Der Hecht ist mit nadelspitzen großen Zähnen ausgestattet. Das ganze Maul ist voll davon. Deshalb ist es geschickt, sich nicht beißen zu lassen.

Für weitere Informationen oder Erlaubnisse für andere Art Angelgerät nehmen Sie am Besten Kontakt mit der Provinzialregierung (länsstyrelsen) in Värmland, Fiskeenheten +46 (0)54-19 70 00 








http://www.schwedenhaus-mieten.de

wir suchen noch mitfahrer ! ab 50 nette mitangler.....die schweden lieben.....fahrt ab sept. 1 woche  kosten ca 35 euro pro tag incl. fähre fahrtkosten übernachtung 
selbstverflegung...wir teilen....
2 zimmer mit je 2 betten


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



zander-dieter schrieb:


> In Schweden ist es erlaubt, mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln.



Diese Aussage ist schlichtweg falsch!!!!!!!
Es ist verboten - ich glaube seit zwei Jahren.

Petri Heil
Detlef


----------



## braxmax (9. August 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

offiziell ist es nicht verboten! das gesetz steht nicht im gesetzbuch, daher ist es keine offizielle regelung!


----------



## zander-dieter (9. August 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

hey braxmax

danke für die antwort....endlich mal kein exekutive höriger......

die meisten haben den text oben gar nicht richtig gelesen.....!

die sveden sind auch so wenn mann etwas falsch macht dann ist mann nicht gleich kriminell.......wie in deutschland


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (10. August 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



braxmax schrieb:


> offiziell ist es nicht verboten! das gesetz steht nicht im gesetzbuch, daher ist es keine offizielle regelung!




Hallo Braxmax,

offensichtlich hast Du recht. Es ist nicht oder nicht mehr auf der HP der Fischereibehörde zu finden. Danke für die Aufklärung.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (10. August 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



zander-dieter schrieb:


> hey braxmax
> 
> ....endlich mal kein exekutive höriger......




Eine Sachliche Antwort währe mit Sicherheit konstrucktiver gewesen. Es bringt nichts sich über Bestimmungen (auch aus Unkenntnis) hinnwegzusetzen und dann die Strafe zu kassieren.




zander-dieter schrieb:


> die sveden sind auch so wenn mann etwas falsch macht dann ist mann nicht gleich kriminell.......wie in deutschland




Da kenne ich eine menge Leute die eine ganz andere erfahrung gemacht haben!

Detlef


----------



## HD4ever (10. August 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



M_Marc schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Da kann man nur sagen: Eine vorbildliche Regelung!
> Aber dazu ist man ja in D-Land nicht in der Lage #q
> ...




find ich auch !
auch wenn ich vielleicht sowas wie 60-80cm besser fände ...
was will man schon mit nem 40er Hecht ?!


----------



## Tillamook (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Ich finde die neue Regelung einfach nur gut - hab ich erst erfahren als ich die letzten 2 Wochen oben war. Sinnvoll wäre es allerdings auch dies auf die Binnengewässer zu Übertragen.

Wenigstens bin ich im Moment dabei unseren ASV davon zu überzeugen hier ähnliches einzurichten.

Zum Thema 40er Hecht - meiner Meinung nach ist das bis 60er die einzig sinnvolle Größe für 2-3 Mann zu Abendbrot! |supergri


----------



## Hechtfred (29. August 2011)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Ich fahre am 03.09.2011 zum 17. mal mit Kollegen in die Schären. Kann nur sagen, der Hechtbestand ist deutlich zurückgegangen.
Da ich meist die Gruppe zusammenstelle, habe ich schon vor Jahren ein Fanglimit erteilt. Wer nicht eingehalten hat, durfte mit mir nicht mehr mit.
3 Hechte/Tag finde ich noch zuviel. 1Stk würde auch genügen, jedoch das Mass wiederfährt mir. Wer bitte nimmt einen 40cm.Hecht????
Unter 75cm ist bei mir noch nie einer in der Küche gelandet, es sei denn er war verangelt, was aber beim spinnen eher selten passiert.
Meine Hechte sind mir mit 80 - 85cm am liebsten zum esen, aber was solls, muß ich halt den 75er nehmen, jedoch sicher nicht mehr als 4Stk/Woche.
Werde euch nach der Angelwoche wieder berichten.
Tschüß 
euer Hechtfred


----------



## Schweden Haro (11. März 2012)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



Hechtfred schrieb:


> 3 Hechte/Tag finde ich noch zuviel. 1Stk würde auch genügen, jedoch das Mass wiederfährt mir. Wer bitte nimmt einen 40cm.Hecht????
> Unter 75cm ist bei mir noch nie einer in der Küche gelandet, es sei denn er war verangelt, was aber beim spinnen eher selten passiert.
> Meine Hechte sind mir mit 80 - 85cm am liebsten zum esen, aber was solls, muß ich halt den 75er nehmen, jedoch sicher nicht mehr als 4Stk/Woche.


Hallo Hechtfred,

da muss ich Dir voll und ganze Recht geben, meiner Meinung nach ist 1 Hecht am Tag dem Gewässer zu entnehmen normal auch noch zu viel, wer will schon im Urlaub jeden Tag Hecht essen, aber das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.
Viel schlimmer ist es aber, wenn man die Bilder von Touristen sieht die im Sommer nach Schweden fahren und dann Bilder veröffentlichen, wo Sie am Tag 15 Hechte gefangen, alle abgeschlachtet haben und sie dann auf dem Steg als Trophäen presentieren. Bei so was könnte ich ...  |gr: aber das sind genau die Angler die in ein paar Jahren sagen: "Schweden taugt nichts, da fängt man ja nichts." 
Die Schweden so weit ich Sie kenne setzen alle Hechte über 100 cm zurück, (Catch and Release) das ist hier in Schweden normal ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz, leider soll es da auch wie überall Ausnahmen geben.
Ich bin der Meinung ein schönes Foto von einem "Meter Hecht" ist auch was schönes und der kann weiterhin für einen guten Bestand sorgen. #6


----------



## Schwedenpeter (12. März 2012)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Hej,

Haro hat ja nun diesen Thread wieder hervorgeholt, somit möchte ich mich auch kurz äußern - als regelmässig in Schweden angelnder Deutscher |kopfkrat


Zur Größe:
naja, 40-75 cm sollte man ruhig jeweils 1ß cm hoch setzen, aber das ist meine bescheidene Meinung.

Hechtmengen:
Also ich oute mich: Ich nehme an manchen Tagen auch 2-3 Hechte mit!!!! Hechte um die 70 cm werden bei mir i.d.R. geräuchert und da hänge ich gerne 2-3 Hechte ein, gegessen werden diese allemal. Hierbei sei aber erwähnt, das dadurch entweder die nächsten Tage "Hausarbeit" ansteht oder C & R. 
Ich entnehme grundsätzlich nur soviel Fisch, wie ich auch mit meiner Frau essen kann und werde. Ich halte es jedoch so, als das ich auch eine Tagesration auf Vorrat fische und obendrein die Hechte abschlage, die aufgrund des Hakens aus meiner Sicht heraus kräftig verletzt sind.
Am Ende des Urlaubes habe ich i.d.R. 10-12 Filets für Deutschland dabei, auch da sehe ich keine Gefahr.

Hinsichtlich der "Hechtkrokodile" bin ich mit Haro.

Als Fazit gilt für mich:
Schade, das es wieder einmal zu Reglementierungen kommen muss. Die Verantwortung sollte vom Angler ausgehen! Eigenkontrolle ist IMHO das allerwichtigste Gut, Raubfischerei legt IMHO den mangelnden Charakter offen!


Für mich ist nichtmaßgebend, ob jemand 1, 2 oder vielleicht sogar 10 Hechte am Tag entnimmt, für mich gilt: Was geschieht mit dem entnommen Fisch! Wenn er im engsten Kreis verzehrt wird, dann finde ich auch höhere Entnahmen angemssen, wenn er an Tiere verfüttert wird, dann ist es zum :c

Ach ja: Ich werde dieses Jahr mit Freunden meinen Geburtstag in Schweden feiern - sicher wird es dazu geräucherten (Horn-)Hecht geben. An den 2-3 Tagen zuvor werde ich also auch mehr Fisch entnehmen, als wie ich alleine essen kann.


----------



## Kretzer83 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Und morgen machen sie nen Naturschutzgebiet aus dem Meerbusen???

Ich persönlich finde die Regelung prinzipiell schlecht. Muss aber aber auch eingestehen, dass ich mich mit den Gegebenheiten vor Ort nicht wirkich auskenne. Außer dass wir in dem Scherengarten immer viel Hecht gefangen haben. Bei so einem gerinden Angeldruck, dass so eine Regelung mir als blinder Aktionismus vorkommt.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (12. März 2012)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Und morgen machen sie nen Naturschutzgebiet aus dem Meerbusen???
> 
> Ich persönlich finde die Regelung prinzipiell schlecht. Muss aber aber auch eingestehen, dass ich mich mit den Gegebenheiten vor Ort nicht wirkich auskenne. Außer dass wir in dem Scherengarten immer viel Hecht gefangen haben. Bei so einem gerinden Angeldruck, dass so eine Regelung mir als blinder Aktionismus vorkommt.


 

Naja, blinder Aktionismus ist das leider nicht.

Ich habe wirklich erlebt, das ausländische "Angler" mit Kühlwagen an die Gewässer gefahren sind.
Es gibt einige "Idioten", die pflastern ihren Ferienhüttengarten mit getrockneten Hechtköpfen an den Baumstämmen.
Ich habe auch Schweden erlebt, die Fische fangen und damit ihre Hunde und Katzen füttern.

Die Dummheit und Ignoranz einiger Weniger muss durch die Allgemeinheit bezahlt werden - das find eich traurig!

Ein Verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit der uns geschenkten Natur würde solche Gesetze überflüssig machen, aber solange einige denken, sie müssten alles abschlagen was an den Haken geht, müssen Verordnungen geschaffen werden.

Übrigens: Manche Angelgier hat mich von meinem damaligen Liebelingsland Norwegen auf Schweden umschwenken lassen |wavey:


----------



## Kretzer83 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> [... ]
> Ich habe auch Schweden erlebt, die Fische fangen und damit ihre Hunde und Katzen füttern.
> 
> Die Dummheit und Ignoranz einiger Weniger muss durch die Allgemeinheit bezahlt werden - das find eich traurig!
> [...]


naja, ich meine wenn es genügend gibt, warum nicht? Oder meinst du in Frolic/Wiskas sind nur Gänseblümchen? (Wobei man natürlich dafür vieleicht auch Weißfische nehmen könnte..)


----------



## rotrunna (12. März 2012)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



M_Marc schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Da kann man nur sagen: Eine vorbildliche Regelung!
> Aber dazu ist man ja in D-Land nicht in der Lage #q
> ...





Boot angler schrieb:


> Sehr gute Lösund und danke für die Info...
> 
> Auf Dich ist eben verlass Lars
> 
> ...





paul hucho schrieb:


> Find ich richtig, richtig GUT.




Gute Regelung.


----------



## Schweden Haro (13. März 2012)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> Hechtmengen:
> Also ich oute mich: Ich nehme an manchen Tagen auch 2-3 Hechte mit!!!! Hechte um die 70 cm werden bei mir i.d.R. geräuchert und da hänge ich gerne 2-3 Hechte ein, gegessen werden diese allemal.


Hejsan Schwedenpeter,

das ist genau das was ich meine, es geht nicht darum ob man wie Du 1 oder 3 Hechte am Tag mitnimmt, wenn man nur 1 oder 2 mal die Woche Angeln geht. Das schlimme ist, wenn man Berichte von Angelurlaubern im Internet ließt  die in 3 Wochen Urlaub über 130 Hechte gefangen, alle abgeschlachtet und auf dem Bootssteg als Trophäen präsentiert fotografiert haben.

Einige Schweden haben ein wirklich gestörtes Verhältniss zum Hecht, das habe ich auch schon erlebt. Die fangen die schönsten Hechte und schmeißen die den Katzen vor oder hauen die gleich in die Büsche. |kopfkrat
Es ist wirklich wie Du schreibst schade das es mal wieder Regeungen bedarf und die Vernunft der Leute nicht ausreicht. #d


----------



## Schweden Haro (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*



Arnold Steiger schrieb:


> Ist ja auch richtig so, man möchte schliesslich Fisch fangen, oder?
> Dass man den Fang möglichst schnell und schonend wieder zurüück setzt ist doch selbstverständlich, oder#6
> Gruß, Sverigen-Fan


Hej Arnold,

das wir alle Fische fangen wollen das vergessen aber leider viele Angler und schlachten alles was am Haken hängt und irgendwann sind es genau diese Angler die als erste meckern wenn ein Gewässer überfischt ist und Sie nichts mehr fangen. Normal setze ich auch fast alles zurück, es sei denn ein Fisch ist schwer verletzt oder ich habe mal Hunger auf Fisch. Dann nehme ich aber auch keine großen Leichfische über 80 cm mit, sondern Hechte bis maximal 80 cm also Pfannengröße, außerdem schmecken die viel besser!


----------



## impeller (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Habe einen Angelschein kürzlich für 2013 Region Smaland erworben . Auf dem Schein sind keinerlei neue Richtlinien zum Hechtfischen vermerkt.
Auch auf Anfrage bei der Fischereiaufsicht , ob es neue Regeln für die Hechtbefischung  gibt, konnte nicht bestätigt werden , obwohl es sinnvoll wäre.

Gruß Otto


----------



## Schweden Haro (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Hej Otto,

es gibt in Schweden wie auch in Deutschland ein Fischereigesetz. Diese werden in Schweden aber scheinbar nicht auf jeden Angelschein gedruckt und so wie es aussieht leben auch einige Schweden im Tal der ahnungslosen oder einem rechtsfreien Raum. #d Die Gesetze oder Bestimmungen zur Fischerei findet man auf den jeweiligen Seiten der Länsstyrelsen (Landkreis Verwaltungsrat) http://www.lansstyrelsen.se Diese Seiten sind aber nur auf Schwedisch oder Englisch.
Einfach unter dem ensprechenden län, unter: "Djur och Natur" und dann unter "fiske" nachschauen. Die Gesetze und Bestimmungen findet man meistens unter "Fiskebestämmelser" oder "Fiskeregler".
Bei uns im Kalmar län ist z.B. der fang von Aalen seit 2007 verboten. Ebenso ist hier bei uns in der Gegend im Emån der Wels noch ganzjährig geschützt.
Außerdem gibt es noch ein EU- weit geltendes EU- Fischereigsetz was man auf der Seite der EU einsehen kann. http://europa.eu/pol/fish/index_de.htm Es ist allerdings wie bei fast allem was von der EU kommt sehr undurchsichtig, kompliziert und kaum zu begreifen. |uhoh:


----------



## Schweden Haro (5. August 2013)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

hier ein kleiner Nachtrag. Ich hab jetzt durch Zufall einen Bericht vom 12.01.2011 in der Fisch & Fang gefunden worin die neuen Bestimmungen zum Hechtangeln in Schweden schon erwähnt worden sind.
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Schweden-Neue-Regeln-fuer-Hechtangler


----------



## dxxxngxln (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Hallo,

catch and release da sind drei fast zuviel da sind andere
Länder weiter als hier in Deutschland.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Vorsicht!
 C&R im Ausland und bei uns sind zweierlei.

 Bei uns käme es wegen der tierschutzrechtlichen Betrachtung einem Verbot gleich, auf so geschützte Fische auch gezielt zu fischen.


----------



## memorie (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

moin moin,,
also in der gegend um västervik sind an slip-stellen, soweit ich gesehn hab, naja, plakat kann man nicht sagen, aber ein größeres papierfoto mit nem hecht,
drunter in schwedisch, englisch und deutsch der vermerk,
entnahme von 4 hechten pro tag, und maße ab 40 cm,und bis 70 cm, alles drunter oder drüber ist zurück zu setzen..
lobenswert... der aufwand hält sich in grenzen,  ich denk mal, im nächsten jahr ist dieses plakat schon so verwittert, dass das kein mensch mehr lesen kann..
in ordnung find ich die regelung auf jeden fall..
gruß  karl


----------



## PxrxFrxxk Gxrmxnx (10. April 2016)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

Eine vorbildliche Regel!


----------



## zander-dieter (15. August 2017)

*AW: Neue regeln fuer das Hechtfischen in Schweden!!!!!*

ich habe von kindheit an gelernt nur soviel fisch wie man auch essen kann.ich habe bis heute alle fische gegessen bzw dann verschenkt.
die schweden halten sich auch an gesetze die nirgends wo stehen zb.das der natur und des menschen.
wir in deutschland brauchen immer wieder schriftlich was gesetz ist,weil es immer wieder menschen gibt die versuchen es zu umgehen.schade.einer fängt an und alle machen mit.


----------

